# Heading Out 1st Time With New Camper



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Heading out tomorrow for 3 days to Blazing Star RV (next to Sea World - and 8 miles from home - LOL) ... this will be the first time I actually try to go from a 6K 23RS to a 13K 3 slide 35Foot 5th wheel thats larger then my first apartment ...

I am telling everyone this so they know to be off of State Route 1604 and TX FM 151 in San Antonio between 1500 and 1700 hours ....









But i tell you -- going from a short bed truck and a 23RS to a Crew Cab 2500 LONG BED and a 35foot 5th wheel still is taking some getting use to... man thats a looooonnnnnngggggg setup.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a great trip, Ghosty. And drive CAREFULLY!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Have a great time!







First time with a new camper is always exciting. We expect you to back into your site on the first try.









We want pictures!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We want VIDEO!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Your right Ghosty, there's a lot of stuff back there. Take your time and remember your higher now. Have lots of fun and have a safe trip.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Have a great weekend ... and have FUN!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Are you really that close to Sea World??? My kids are so jealous! I'm in NJ and the closest Sea World is Florida!

Think of the heads you'll turn as you head down the road! Have a great time!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Are you really that close to Sea World??? My kids are so jealous! I'm in NJ and the closest Sea World is Florida!
> 
> Think of the heads you'll turn as you head down the road! Have a great time!


actually we are about 12 miles from SeaWorld and 3 miles from Six Flags ... so of course everyone comes to visit us simply for a place to stay while they visit one of the amusement parks...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Will your truck be warmed up enough after that first long pull of 8 miles. You may need to let it idle while you load up. Remember to have your spotter look up and around while backing. James


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Will your truck be warmed up enough after that first long pull of 8 miles. You may need to let it idle while you load up. Remember to have your spotter look up and around while backing. James


With us hitting 96 today i think my truck wil be warmed enough ..


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Have a great time!


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Make sure that when you get tired you pull off and rest a while. Those long trips can be harsh!









Have fun


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Ghosty, 
Don't get so excited about going that you and Karen forget the kids. Oh yeah the picnic tables are plastic, so be careful. Have a good time and we will see you there in June.
Robert


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Just relax and have fun!! Remember you're retired now take all the time you want and put on the right turn signal when you leave your drive!!








a VERY envious Ember!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Enjoy the trip and let us know how well you like towing that sweet new 5'er!!! We sure are looking forward to a tour at the Summer Rally









-CC


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Enjoy!!! Make sure you test everything in it...we found a few more issues while camping with ours last weekend.

As for backing, it isn't too bad once you realize that you can't see ANYTHING behind you (the fifth wheel blocks all visibility). Terri and I had to make adjustments to where she stands while I am backing since I could not see her (at night it's worse). Also, the trailer won't react as quickly when backing...I had to start my turns earlier to get the trailer to respond when I wanted.

Those things aside, I know you'll love yours as much as we love ours. I REALLY like the full-length bed. No more feet hanging off the end.









Have a great time and let me know how it goes!

Oh, and don't forget to rest after that LOOOONG trip.


----------

